# Male or Female?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I think my little girl Pepper may actually be a boy? And I think he's the explanation for why my other doe just had a litter this morning with me not even knowing she was pregnant.
Can you please post some pictures of hermaphrodites so I can get a better idea of what I'm looking for?
I will try to post some pictures of Pepper's behind when I get the chance.
Thanks!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Hermaphrodites are infirtil.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I've heard in some cases they're not always...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's likely your mouse is just a boy mouse. If you post photos, it would be easy to tell.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup. A picture could help, but most likely, you just mis-sexed someone.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I think s/he was pooping as i took this >.<


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Thats a boy


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Very definitely and clearly a boy!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh man..........
Well thanks guys! I guess I need to go out and buy a new tank!


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

although i can see that is a boy i am more interested in something else. what colour is he? he looks interesting.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

He is a rump grey? If that exists? Haha she's all white and then her butt is black but it's light... like grey. I can try to post a picture later


----------

